# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 6 / 4 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الإثنين 06/04/1431  الموافق  22/03/2010

تقلبات جوية مؤثرة على أجواء المملكة تتزامن مع  بداية دخول فصل الربيع حيث تزداد كميات السحب على اجزاء من مناطق غرب المملكة مع  فرصة لهطول امطار على المرتفعات منها خاصة (الباحة , مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة)  تمتد لتشمل اجزاء من منطقة حائل تصحب بنشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة  والغبارعلى المناطق الواقعة بين تبوك والمدينة المنورة تشمل شرق ووسط المملكة.  وتزداد نسية الرطوبة خلال ساعات الليل المتأخر والصباح الباكر مع فرصة لتكون الضباب  على اجزاء من المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية.


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15-42 كم/ساعة خلال  النهار على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي.  
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الشمالي. 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج.


الخليج العربي :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 45  كم/ساعة. 
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف.
 حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج .


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و18 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /18 مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 48%

  سرعة الرياح / 4 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هددوا الأطباء والممرضين وسببوا الذعر والفوضى بالمستشفى 

3 مجهولين يقتحمون الطوارئ ويضربون المرضى «بمركزي القطيف»





في واقعة مأساوية فريدة تجرد 3 اشخاص مجهولين من الانسانية  والرحمة حيث اقتحموا قسم الطوارئ بمستشفى القطيف المركزي عصر أمس الاول وقاموا  بالتهجم على الجرحى والمنومين في غرفة الجراحة بالضرب بالعصي وسط صرخات وهلع وخوف  من الممرضات والمراجعين في القسم .
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة وفق ما رواه شهود  العيان الذين اكدوا انهم كانوا مراجعين لقسم الطوارئ في مستشفى القطيف عصرا أمس  وقالوا تفاجأنا في ساعات العصر حيث كانت المستشفى مليئة بالمنومين والمراجعين  باقتحام عدد 3 اشخاص قسم الطوارئ واحدثوا فوضى عارمة بأصواتهم العالية و انتاب  المراجعين والاطباء والممرضين الخوف والذعر ويؤكد الشهود ان المجهولين قاموا  بالتهجم على حارس الامن الخاص بالمستشفى بالقوة بجوار باب غرفة الجراحة واقتحموا  الغرفة وبالرغم من مقاومة بعض الاطباء والممرضين لهم الا انهم دخلوا واغلقوا الغرفة  ووقف احدهم عند الباب لمنع دخول الحالات من الخارج على المتواجدين داخل الغرفة  وانهالوا بالعصي ضربا على 2 من المصابين الموجودين بالداخل وانهالوا بالشتائم  بالاصوات العالية عليهم اثناء تنويمهم وتلقيهم العلاج وسببوا الهلع والخوف للطبيب  والممرضات دون مراعاة لحرمة المستشفى والمرضى. وأكد احد المتواجدين بقسم الطوارئ أن  المقتحمين قصدوا شخصين منومين بالقسم وحيث انه من الملاحظ وجود ثأر بين المصابين  والمقتحمين مما جعلهم يتهجمون على طوارئ المستشفى .مشيرا انه اثناء اقتحام الاشخاص  للقسم لم يكن رجل الامن المناوب متواجدا بقسم الطوارئ وكان يتابع احد الاقسام  الاخرى ولم يتمكن احد للحد من تهجمهم مما سهل عملية الهجوم والتي لم تستغرق بضع  دقائق وعلى الفور لاذوا بالفرار، وأخذ المنومون في الصياح والبكاء من شدة الآلام  التي لحقت بهم وحاول احد الاطباء ملاحقتهم الا انهم هددوه بضربه وقام الاطباء على  الفور بإبلاغ المدير المناوب الذي باشر القسم على الفور الا ان المعتدين لاذوا  بالفرار وقام باستدعاء رجل الامن المتواجد بالمستشفى وقام المدير بارسال خطاب نصي  للتحقيق في الواقعة وإبلاغ السلطات المعنية .


هه وشو نتوقع يعني 

البلد تعاني من التسيب والانفلات الأمني وماخفي كان أعظم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خوفاً من تعرضهن للاختطاف داخل 5 منازل مهجورة 

«مدرسة» تحذر طالباتها من السير بمفردهن بشوارع التوبي



المباني المهجورة تحولت الى اوكار للجريمة


دفعت حوادث الاختطاف والاعتداء التي تعرض لها اطفال وفتيات على يد  ضعاف النفوس والمجرمين، مدرسة بنات ببلدة التوبي فى محافظة القطيف الى تحذير اولياء  الامور من السماح للطالبات بالسير بمفردهن أثناء ذهابهن وعودتهن من والى المدرسة ،  الا بصحبة شخص بالغ يستطيع حمايتهن وذلك بسبب استغلال بعض ضعاف النفوس المنازل  المهجورة بالبلدة فى ارتكاب جرائم اخلاقية . ووزعت إدارة المدرسة رسائل عاجلة على  أولياء أمور الطالبات تدعوهم فيها لعدم خروج الطالبات من منازلهن بمفردهن .  
مخاوف الاهالى 
واوضحت الناشطة الاجتماعية نجلاء آل عاشور ، ان بعض المباني  القديمة والمهجورة الآيلة للسقوط بالبلدة تثير مخاوف الاهالى بعد تحولها لمكان  لضعاف النفوس يجدون فيها ضالتهم لتنفيذ رغباتهم المشبوهة وبالتالي تشكل خطرا على  السكان القريبين منها وعلى طلاب وطالبات المدارس المجاورة لها، وطالبت آل عاشور  البلدية بإزالة تلك المباني المهجورة أو إلزام أصحابها باتخاذ إجراءات عاجلة  حيالها. مشيرة إلى أنها وقفت على العديد من المشاكل التي تعرض لها عدد من الطالبات  وقامت بمعالجتها.
بكاء طفل 
واشارت طالبة بالمرحلة الثانوية " رفضت الكشف عن  اسمها " الى أنه أثناء ذهابها للمدرسة سمعت صوت بكاء طفل صادر من احد البيوت  القديمة المهجورة وعند اقترابها من المنزل شاهدت شخصا يعتدي على طفل في السادسة مع  عمره وعندما شاهدها حاول إمساكها لكنها تمكنت من الهرب . وأضافت ان الخوف جعلها  تلوذ بالصمت وأخبرت المرشدة الطلابية بالمدرسة بالأمر التي وقفت بجانبها.
تجاهل  الازالة 
ويقول المواطن مصطفى غزوي : تنتشر بالبلدة المنازل الآيلة للسقوط التي  تشكل مخاطر على الاهالى نتيجة استغلالها من ضعاف النفوس في ظل تقاعس البلدية عن  هدمها، مشيرا إلى ان بلدية محافظة القطيف ورغم المخاطر التي قد تسببها تلك المباني  إلا أنها لم تتحرك لمتابعة أوضاعها وإزالتها حفاظا على السلامة العامة.
خطة  وعقبات 
وكشف مصدر ببلدية محافظة القطيف عن اعداد خطة لإزالة بعض المنازل في  البلدة ، مشيرا إلى أن ما يعيق جهود البلدية نحو إزالة المباني الآيلة للسقوط هو  عدم تجاوب أصحابها أو وجود ورثة بينهم خلاف على تقسيم الإرث .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دارين ..  الكشف عن «جرتين» مملوءتين بـ«عملات  قديمة» في مقبرة 




عثر فريق البحث والتنقيب في الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار، في مقبرة بلدة دارين  (محافظة القطيف)، على عملات نقدية يرجح أنها تعود إلى العصر الساساني، فيما شهد  الأسبوع الماضي، اكتشاف غرف مدفونة في باطن الأرض، تحوي الكثير من الآثار المختلفة.  ويواصل الفريق أعماله في المقبرة، التي من المقرر أن تستمر لمدة شهرين مقبلين.

وذكر مصدر مواكب لأعمال التنقيب، أن «الفريق عثر أول من أمس، على جرتين مملوءتين  بالعملات النقدية المتكسدة، ويجري حالياً معالجتها، تمهيداً لدرسها، وإعلان نتائج  هذه الدراسة بعد الانتهاء من عملية التنقيب النهائية، التي سيكشف حجم الآثار  ونوعيتها التي عُثر عليها في هذا الموقع». فيما قال نائب رئيس «الهيئة» لشؤون  الآثار الدكتور علي الغبان، لـ«الحياة»: «إنه سيتم «الإعلان عن العملات المكتشفة  قريباً»، مضيفاً «لا املك أي معلومات حالياً، عن هذه العملات، وسيتم الإعلان عن  جميع الآثار المكتشفة قريباً».

بيد ان مهتمين في الآثار والعملات القديمة، رجحوا أن تعود العملات المكتشفة في  الموقع إلى العصر الساساني، مستشهدين بالعملات التي تم اكتشافها قبل 30 عاماً في  أحد المواقع الأثرية القريبة من هذا الموقع، فيما حاول المهتمان في الآثار، حسن  دعبل، وجلال الهارون، دراسة هذه العملات بطرق علمية مختلفة، بعد أن استعارا إحداها  وصوراها وأرسلا الصور إلى إحدى الجهات المختصة في العاصمة البريطانية لندن، بمجهود  فردي، وسط افتقار إلى الدراسات العلمية في ذلك الوقت. وكان عمال كوريون اكتشفوا عام  1981، مجموعة كبيرة من القطع النقدية أثناء حفر أحد المواقع القريبة من الموقع  الأثري الجديد. وتبين أن العملات المكتشفة في ذلك الوقت تعود إلى العصر  الساساني.

وقال خبير العملات النقدية القديمة المهندس عبدالله الدوسري: «تبين من خلال  دراستي لإحدى العملات التي تم اكتشافها قبل نحو 30 عاماً في مكان قريب من الموقع  الجديد، ان الدرهم الذي يحمل بعض الكلمات العربية هو ساساني، ويرجع إلى فترة حكم  خسرو الثاني، أو كما يلقب بـ «خسرو برويز»، (المظفر)». وأضاف «استخدمت هذه العملات  عند العرب قديماً، وحتى فجر الإسلام، إذ أقرها المسلمون، ولم يتم إلغاؤها على رغم  وجود الكثير من الرموز غير الإسلامية عليها».

وأكد الدوسري، ان الدراهم الفضية كانت «ساسانية، و تحمل نقوشاً تمجد فيها النار  «الاردشيرية» المقدسة عند الفرس. أما الدنانير الذهبية، فكانت «بيزنطية»، وتحمل  الصلبان على وجهي العملة. واعتقد ان العملات التي اكتشفت قبل أيام، وبناءً على  دراستي لنظيرتها المكتشفة قبل نحو 30 عاماً، تعود إلى الفترة الساسانية. وقد تكون  وصلت إلى المنطقة خلال تلك الفترة، أو بعد ذلك بقليل، أي في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين  والأمويين، إلى زمن عبد الملك بن مروان، وهو أول من عرب النقود الإسلامية، سنة  77هـ. حينما ضرب أول دينار إسلامي عربي الهوية»، لافتاً إلى أن «قبل ذلك، كانت تضاف  بعض الكلمات العربية إلى الدرهم الساساني، مثل «جيد»، و«بسم الله»، وغيرها. ولم  يختلف الرسم. كما لم تتوقف دور الضرب الفارسية عن الصك، حتى بعد ان أصبحت تحت  السيادة الإسلامية».

وأكد ان الدرهم الذي لا يوجد أي تعريب عليه هو «درهم ساساني، إذ نجد في وجه  الدرهم صورة نصفية للملك الساساني خسرو، يتقلد تاجه المُجنح، وقد تختلف الصورة  قليلاً باختلاف دور الضرب الساسانية. ولكن ما يؤكد ان هذا الدرهم لخسرو الثاني هو  وجود اسمه مقابلاً لصورته، إذ ان ما ورد عليها باللغة الفهلوية هو «خسرو»، وخلف  الصورة عبارات التمجيد للحاكم، وهي «يزيد في العز والمجد». وكل ذلك يقع داخل  إطارين، وخارجهما نجد مجموعات من رمز الهلال بداخله النجمة، وهي رمز الخصوبة  والنماء عند الفرس».

وعن الوجه الثاني للعملة، قال: «تتوسطه النار المقدسة لديهم حينها، وعلى جانبيها  حارسا معبد النار، مدججين باللباس الحربي، وعلى الجانب الأيمن منهما، يوجد اسم  مدينة الضرب، والجانب الآخر التاريخ، وهو يبدأ من تاريخ اعتلاء خسرو للعرش. وكل ذلك  داخل ثلاثة إطارات وأربع مجموعات أخرى من رمز الخصوبة والنماء خارجهما»، مضيفاً ان  «وجود هذه الدراهم غير مستغرب في منطقتنا، خصوصاً الخليجية، فهي الأقرب للدولة  الساسانية، وكانت في السابق لها صلة بالفرس، إذ امتد نفوذهم في عهد خسرو إلى خارج  الخليج العربي، حتى وصل إلى اليمن». ويضيف «ربما وصل هذا الدرهم إلى المنطقة بين  الفترة التي سبقت الإسلام من عهد خسرو إلى فترة الخليفة أبو بكر الصديق،  إذ ان فترة حكم الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب ، تزامنت مع حدوث  اختلافات في الدراهم الساسانية، بسبب اعتلاء يزدجرد الحكم في بعد أبيه خسرو. ولم  يستمر في الحكم سوى أربعة أعوام فقط، لسقوط دولته على يد المسلمين، وحينها أضاف  الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب عبارات إسلامية وعربية على الدراهم الساسانية اليزدجردية،  مثل «الحمد لله»، و«محمد رسول الله»، و«لا إله إلا الله وحده».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الخبر .. فتاة «تقبل وتعانق» شابا بمجمع تجاري 



قبض رجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر أمس على شابين  وفتاتين بعد ثبوت قيامهم بحركات غير أخلاقية أمام المتسوقين بأحد المجمعات التجارية  المعروفة بالخبر. وأثارت الحادثة تذمر واشمئزاز المتسوقين بسبب الوضع غير الأخلاقي  والمجاهرة بالقبلات والعناق. وتعود التفاصيل إلى رصد كاميرات المجمع التجاري شابا  وفتاة ملتصقين تماما ببعضهما أثناء ركوبهما السلم الكهربائي. كما رصدتهما أثناء  جلوسهما على أحد الكراسي وهما يتبادلان القبلات والعناق. وقام رجال الأمن العاملون  بالمجمع التجاري بإبلاغ رجال الهيئة، حيث تم القبض عليهم وفتح ملف بالحادثة.

يانهار اسوود  :grin:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق يلتهم محلا للأجهزة الكهربائية فى الدمام


 


أصيب أحد رجال الدفاع المدني بحروق في قدمة بسبب حريق. اندلع ظهر  أمس في تمام الساعة 12.30 في معرض أجهزة كهربائية يقع في شارع عمر بن خطاب والمعروف  «الضغط العالي» و نتج عنه احتراق جميع محتويات المحل وتم إطفاؤه في مدة ساعتين ونصف  و لم يتبق فى المحل التى تبلغ مساحته 200م أي آله كهربائية إلا واحترقت وعزا الدفاع  المدني أسباب الحريق إلى ماس كهربائي الذي نتج عن لحام أنابيب مكيفات مما تسبب في  تطاير الشرار على أسلاك الكهرباء وعدم تواجد طفاية حريق في المعرض واندلع الحريق  إلا أنه بفضل سرعة رجال الدفاع المدني تمت السيطرة على إخماد الحريق قبل انتشار لهب  النار في المحلات المجاورة و لم يتضرر أصحاب المحلات المجاورة الا من الدخان الذي  تسبب في اختناق العاملين من المحلات و تم إقفال جميع المحلات المجاورة من جانبه قال  المتحدث الرسمي المقدم منصور الدوسري: إن التوقيت المناسب لحضور رجال الدفاع المدني  قد حد بشكل كبير من انتشار النيران للمحلات المجاورة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استمرار تقلبات درجة الحرارة حتى انتهاء موسم «الحميمين»

الغبار «المتقطّـع»يواصل ضرب الشـرقية وأمطار«السمّاك»في الطـريق





استمر هبوب الرياح المحمّلة بالغبار على المنطقة الشرقية لليوم  الثالث على التوالي بصورة متقطعة خاصة في الاوقات المتأخرة من الليل، وأسهمت الموجة  التي تشهدها المنطقة في الحدّ من خروج الاهالى للأماكن العامة المكشوفة إلا عند  الضرورة نظراً لعدم وضوح الرؤية والحال كذلك لدى قائدي السيارات وتحديدا بفترة  منتصف الليل والتي تشهد كثافة شديدة من الغبار الذي يخيّم على أجواء  المنطقة.
وتمركزت اجهزة المرور عند مداخل المدن، كما اتخذت التدابير لمواجهة  تقلب الاجواء أو التعامل مع طارئ ما في مثل هذه الحالات من خلال نشر العديد من  الاجهزة المرورية في الشوارع العامة وعند الإشارات الضوئية والتقاطعات الخطرة لضمان  انسيابية الحركة والحد من الحوادث.
موجات متوقّعة
أوضح الباحث الفلكي الدكتور  خالد الزعاق أن موجات الغبار في هذا الوقت أمر متوقع وطبيعي، لأننا ما زلنا نعيش في  المرحلة الانتقالية من فصل الربيع إلى فصل الصيف بما يسمى بموسم "الحميمين" الذي  بدأ يوم الاربعاء الماضي ويتزامن ذلك مع بداية أمطار السماك وهذا الموسم يتكون من  نوعين هما: سعد الأخبية والمقدم وعدد أيامه 26 يوما، وتنشط خلاله الرياح المحمّلة  بالغبار والأتربة والعواصف الماطرة، وغالبا ما تكون في ساعات المساء الأولى ويزداد  الدفء تدريجياً فيتواءم مع درجة حرارة طبيعية كثير من الهوام السامة والثعابين  والعقارب. 
تقلبات الحرارة 
وأشار الزعاق إلى أنه من المتوقع حدوث تقلبات في  الحرارة من يوم إلى آخر وألا ينقطع معين الغبار والأتربة حتى يتمايز فصل الصيف  الفعلي بانتهاء موسم "الحميمين" خاصة خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، واكد ان فرصة  هطول الامطار لا تزال قائمة لأن هطول الامطار الربيعية متوقف في هذا الوقت حتى دخول  "تنة الثريا" في 23 ابريل.
مفاجئ ومنتظم 
وينقسم الغبار إلى قسمين: الاول  مفاجئ والثاني منتظم والغبار المفاجئ يأتي في موسم الربيع، فيما يهبّ المنتظم مع  دخول موسم الصيف الفعلي، ويعتبر المفاجئ هو الأخطر لأنه يحمل معه حبوب اللقاح علاوة  على الغبار والأتربة، أما الغبار المنتظم فدائما ما يكون في طبقات الجو العليا ولا  يلامس أجسادنا. ويعتبر موسم "الحميمين" آخر فصول الشتاء وبانتهائه ينخلع الشتاء  بجميع مواسمه، ويقول العامة فيه "يا ربنا يا رحيم اكفنا برد الحميمين" والفترة  المحصورة بين العقارب والحميمين تسمى برد "بياع الخبل عباته" وهو برد الحسوم عند  العرب وبرد العجوز عند أهل البادية وبرد الشولة عند أهل الزراعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شنق دمية يثير الهلع بين طلاب ابتدائية بالأحساء



الدمية على عمود الإنارة كما بدت أمس بجوار المدرسة 



تسبب عبث مراهقين في إثارة الخوف والهلع لدى بعض الأطفال و الطلاب  بمدرسة المقدام الابتدائية والفصول الفكرية بالأحساء ، وذلك عندما قام المراهقون  بشنق دمية أعلى عمود كهرباء بجوار المدرسة حيث يظهر للناظر إليها أول مرة شنق طفلة  آدمية بطريقة بشعة. وقال مدير المدرسة محمد الزريق إن هذه من الممارسات الخاطئة  والمتكررة حدوثها بجوار المدرسة مشيراً إلى أن عملية شنق الدمية شكل فزعا وذعرا في  نفوس و قلوب أطفال المدرسة ، وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من طلاب الفصول الفكرية الذين  لا تتجاوز أعمارهم 10 أعوام . وطالب الجهات المختصة بمنع المراهقين والشباب من  الجلوس بجوار المدارس .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وافد يستعين «بخبرة» صديقته لتصنيع الخمور 






كشفت قوة امن المهمات والواجبات الخاصة في شرطة منطقة مكة المكرمة  احد أوكار تصنيع العرق المسكر في منطقة بشمال شرقي جدة في منطقة أم حبلين بعد أن  تمكنت القوة في تتبع معلومات بحثية أشارت إلى قيام أحد الوافدين من جنسية آسيوية  ويقوم بتصنيع وبيع المسكرات والعرق واتخذ مقر عمله وكرا لتصنيع العرق المسكر  بمشاركة فتاة من بني جلدته والتي نجح في إقناعها وإحضارها إلى الوكر ليعملوا سويا  في مجال إنتاج العرق المسكر ولكي تشاركه في عملية الترويج لخبرتها بالسكان واهالي  المنطقة، واصطحبها الى منطقة تجمع المتخلفين أسفل جسر الستين وبعد بحث استمر عده  أيام قبل أن تتبع قوة امن المهمات معلومات أشارت إلى نشاطه وشرعت في محاولة الوصول  إلى وكره.
كما عكفت قوة امن المهمات على مدار عدة أيام في البحث عن وكر مروج  العرق وتم رصده شمالي جدة يتجول ليتم فرض رقابة مشددة عليه بهدف كشف موقع وكره حيث  كان يتجه بسيارة أجرة نحو منطقة في أطراف جدة الشرقية ليتم مداهمة الوكر وضبط من  بداخله .
المروج وهو من جنسية آسيوية اعترف بأنه عمل في تصنيع العرق المسكر  وترويجه كما اعترف بجلب السيدة بهدف تصنيعها الخمور وترويجها معه كما اعترف بإقامة  علاقة محرمة معها وتم ضبطهما في خلوة غير شرعية داخل الاستراحة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احدهم يطعن مصابا انتقاما في العناية المركزة بالمدينه


نشبت مضاربة جماعية في محافظة المهد التابعة لمنطقة المدينة  المنورة بسبب خلاف بينهم  ونتج عن المضاربة إصابات  بالطرفين نوم على أثرها شخصان بمستشفى المهد العام وأثناء التنويم قام عدد من  الأشخاص وهم أقارب احد الطرفين المنومين بالحضور إلى المستشفى وتوجيه عدة طعنات  للطرف الآخر وهو نائم على السرير الأبيض بقسم العناية المركزة في المستشفى، حيث  تدخل الأطباء والممرضون لفض الاشتباك قبل وصول الجهات الأمنية التي قبضت على  المتورطين في الاعتداء، حيث حول المصاب إثر ذلك لمستشفى الملك فهد بالمدينة وتم  التحفظ على الأشخاص المتورطين في المشاجرة وأحيلت القضية من قبل شرطة المهد إلى  هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق بحكم الاختصاص، فيما مازالت التحقيقات جارية مع كافة  الأطراف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ذبح بقرة «ميتة»


تجاهل مسلخ الاحساء في مدينة العمران القوانين وتعليمات الدين حيث  قام بذبح بقرة بعد موتها مساء يوم الخميس وقام بتقطيعها بعد ان أمر صاحبها وصاحب  عمال المسلخ بذبحها بعيدا ً عن الانظار وفي السر وأكد شهود عيان وهما محمد العيسى  ومشعل عبدالعزيز اللذان أثبتا الواقعة انهم جميعا حضروا الاتفاق بين صاحب البقرة  الميتة والمسلخ و أكدوا أن هذه ليست الحالة الاولى التي يقوم فيها المسلخ بذبح  الميت وبيعة في الأسواق وقالوا: ان البقرة ميتة من ساعات وعلى الفور اتصل صاحبها  بالمسلخ حتى لا يضيع ثمنها و تم سحب البقرة من قبل عمال المسلخ الى مكان سري لا  يشاهدهم احد ومن ثم تم سلخها وتقطيعها لبيعها .
واشار شهود عيان أن البقرة التي  تم سلخها من المؤكد انها سوف تنقل الى احد محلات الملحمة التي تبيع اللحوم بالكيلو  و طالبوا بتحقيق شامل وكامل لمثل هذه التجاوزات التي تسببت في عدم الثقة بين  المواطن والمسالخ التي تبيع اللحوم .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جازان .. شاب يتنكر بزي امرأة لتهريب 39 بلاطة حشيش



الشقيقان وأحدهما يخلع زي المرأة الذي تنكر فيه 



في واقعة فريدة قام مواطنان بالتنكر بزي نسائي في محاولة لتهريب كميات من الحشيش  وحاولا تمويه رجال الأمن إلا أن خطتهما تم احباطها من قبل إحدى دوريات حرس الحدود  بقطاع الموسم في منطقة جازان وتم الكشف عنهما ، وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لإدارة حرس  الحدود بمنطقة جازان بالإنابة الملازم أول محمد بن عبد الهادي الشمراني أنه أثناء  قيام دورية حرس حدود بقطاع الموسم بجازان بواجبها عند الساعة 3والنصف عصرا من مساء  أمس الأول اشتبهت في سيارة وتم طلب استيقــــافها إلا أن قائدها زاد من سرعته فتمت  ملاحقته وإطلاق طلقات تحذيرية لإيقافه فاصطدم بحاجز خرساني وأوقف السيارة وتم  محاصرته من قبل الدورية والقبض عليه وبتفتيش السيارة وجد بها سائق مواطن يبلغ من  العمر 26 عاما وامرأة ترافقه وشك رجال الامن في وضع المرأة وتبين لرجال حرس الحدود  أنه شاب يبلغ مع العمر 19 عاما يتنكر بزي وحجاب امرأة وبتفتيش السيارة وجد بداخلها  حقيبة تحوي عدد 39 بلاطة حشيش وتم اقتيادهما والسيارة والمضبوطات لقيادة قطاع  الموسم للتحقيق وتبين أن السائق والمرافق إخوان حسب بطاقة الأحوال وجرى تطبيق  النظام بحقهما

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملاحقة هواتف 8 بلاغات كاذبة


تتعقب سلطات الدفاع في المنطقة الشرقية ثمانية مجهولين تقدموا بثمانية بلاغات كاذبة  إلى غرف العمليات في فترات متقطعة. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي في قوات الدفاع المدني في  المنطقة المقدم منصور محمد الجهني، أن أغلب البلاغات الكاذبة تتعلق بحرائق وحوادث  سير، ومع ذلك فإن فرق الإنقاذ تأخذ كل البلاغات مأخذ الجد، مشيرا إلى أن معظمها  تصدر من هواتف لا تحمل أية معلومات أو بيانات تدل على أصحابها.
وأشار المتحدث  إلى أن مثل هذه التصرفات تتسبب في إرباك لفرق الإنقاد والإسعاف والإطفاء التي تتحرك  إلى المواقع المزعومة وقد تتزامن مع تحركها بلاغات صحيحة. 
في شأن آخر، تلقت غرف  عمليات الدفاع المدني في المنطقة نحو 520 بلاغا عن حرائق وطلب إنقاذ. وكشفت المصادر  تدني عدد حوادث الحرائق هذا العام مقارنة مع العام الماضي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجوازات تعترف بخطأ تسجيل مواطن على أنه خارج المملكة 16  عاما


طوال 16 عاما، ظل فهد القحطاني يراجع جوازات منطقة عسير بصفته ممتهنا للتعقيب الحر  ومكتب المواليد ومعظم الجهات الحكومية التي لها صلة بشأنه وشأن أبنائه دون أن يخبره  أحد بأنه مسجل على أنه مواطن خرج من البلاد ولم يعد عبر جسر الملك فهد في المنطقة  الشرقية في اتجاه البحرين، لكنه فوجئ أخيرا بذلك عندما علقت جوازات عسير معاملاته  كافة على اعتبار أنه مسجل في خانة المفقودين، وهو الرجل الذي لم يعبر الجسر قط، بل  إن جواز سفره المنتهي منذ 16 عاما لا يحمل سوى دمغة ميناء القاهرة الجوي. ومن هنا  حدثت جدلية بين القحطاني والجوازات، حيث يرى القحطاني بأن مصالحه تعطلت جراء ذلك  «كما أن الخطأ يشكل خطرا كبيرا عليّ، إذ قد يستغل هذا الأمر في جهات قانونية ضدي  دون علمي». لكن مدير عام الجوازات في منطقة عسير العميد سعيد بن أحمد زياد، عد ما  حدث خطأ غير مقصود عولج وفق الأطر النظامية، «تم التعامل مع قضية المواطن وحلها إثر  مخاطبات بين جوازات عسير وجوازات المنطقة الشرقية ولم يعد على سجل المواطن القحطاني  أية ملاحظات».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن والجلد لمواطن سرق جاره


قضت المحكمة الجزئية في المدينة المنورة أمس بسجن مواطن في الثلاثينيات من عمره  خمسة أشهر وجلده 220 سوطا، لسرقته سيارة جاره وفك لوحاتها والتجول بها، ورميها بعد  22 يوما من الاستخدام في حي بعيد.
وألقت الجهات الأمنية القبض على المواطن إثر  تلقيها بلاغا من صاحب السيارة عن سرقتها من أمام منزله، متهما جاره بذلك.
وفيما  حاول المواطن إنكار علاقته بسرقة السيارة، أثبت التقرير الفني الصادر من الأدلة  الجنائية تطابق بصمة الخنصر الأيمن ليد المدعى عليه على مقود السيارة المسروقة،  فثبتت التهمة.
وأضاف التقرير أن السيارة تعرضت خلال فترة السرقة إلى تلفيات  كثيرة، وتحتاج إلى عملية إصلاح شاملة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إيقاف مواطنة وشقيقها ضربا خادمة وعذباها وألقيا بها إلى  الشارع



استوقفت شُرطة محافظة الطائف مواطنة في العقد الثالث من عمرها مع شقيقها "موظف"  لتورطهما في تعذيب وضرب خادمة إندونيسية تمكنت من الهرب بعد أكثر من شهر إلى أن  عثرت عليها دوريات الأمن. 
 
وفي التفاصيل أن دوريات الأمن وأثناء تمشيطها الأمني بشوارع الحوية وجدت  "خادمة" تئن من شدة الألم نظير الإصابات الشديدة التي لحقت بها وفي أنحاء متفرقة من  جسدها بخلاف الدماء التي كانت تسيل منها، حيث أبلغت بأن المرأة التي تعمل لديها  مارست في حقها أبشع وسائل التعذيب والضرب، حيث أشارت إلى أنها ضربتها في وجهها وبين  عيونها بواسطة "عصا المكنسة" ثم ضربتها بـ "زجاجة مشروب غازي"، بخلاف بعض الإصابات  على الجسد. كما ذكرت بأن شقيق المرأة اشترك معها في ضربها، حيث وُجدت آثار "سلك  كهربائي" على ظهرها وبشكل عنيف، مما دفع الشرطة لتسجيل محضر بلاغها بعد أن تمت  إحالتها إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل بالطائف، فيما توصلت الشرطة بعد ذلك للقبض على  المرأة وشقيقها، ومن خلال استجوابهما اعترفت المرأة بضربها بعد أن أشارت إلى أنها  وجدت مع الخادمة بعض المُتعلقات الخاصة بها من صور للأطفال وبعض الملابس مُتهمةً  إياها بأنها كانت تُحاول إيقاع السحر بها وبأطفالها وبمن في المنزل فيما اعترف  شقيقها بضربها بعد أن أشار على أنها لا تُحسن العمل بالمنزل وأنها لا تعرف "تكوي  شماغه "..!

 
وتمت إحالة المرأة المتورطة بضرب الخادمة إلى السجن العام، حيث استوقفت  بالنظارة فيما تم استدعاؤها لهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام وخضعت لتحقيق واستجواب  مُكثف، أما شقيقها فما زال مستوقفاً لدى مركز الشُرطة بالحوية شمال الطائف.

 
وكشفت مصادر مطلعه  عن أن شقيق  المرأة والذي شارك في ضرب الخادمة " موظف بتعديات البلدية ".

 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي المُكلف بشرطة الطائف الملازم سليم الربيعي أن مركز  شرطة الحوية تسلم محضراً من دوريات الأمن برفقة شغالة إندونيسية في عقدها الثالث من  العمر بها بعض الرضوض والكدمات وذلك بعد اشتباه الدوريات بها, وادعت أنها تعرضت  للضرب من قِبل المرأة وشقيقها اللذين تعمل لديهما على إثر حيازتها لبعض مُتعلقاتهما  الشخصية، فيما اتخذت الإجراءات اللازمة وتمت إحالة القضية للجهة المختصة لاستكمال  التحقيقات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بهدف إبقائها بالمملكة بطريقة غير مشروعة !

معتمر جزائري يدعي اختفاء ابنته في الحرم المكي



كشفت حنكة ودراية رجال البحث الجنائي بشرطة العاصمة المقدسة تحايل وخداع معتمر  جزائري أثر زعمه اختفاء أبنته (26 عاماً) في الحرم المكي الشريف بهدف إبقائها  بالمملكة بطريقة غير مشروعة مع زوجها وهو طالب جامعي سعودي بالمدينة المنورة . 
 
وتشير معلومات  إلى أن الجهات الأمنية بمكة  المكرمة تلقت بلاغ تغيب لدى مركز شرطة الحرم وتم تعميم البلاغ لإدارة البحث الجنائي  بالشرطة والجهات الامنية ذات العلاقة ومفاد البلاغ اختفاء فتاة جزائرية الجنسية في  ظروف غامضة أثناء قدومها لأداء العمرة من الجزائر, عندها وجه مدير شرطة العاصمة  المقدسة اللواء إبراهيم الحمزي كافة الجهات ذات العلاقة والاختصاص بسرعة البحث  والتحري عن الفتاة وكشف غموض اختفائها.

 
 وبحنكة ونظرة أمنية ثاقبة كشف ضابط الاستلام بإدارة البحث الجنائي تلاعب  وإزعاج الجهات الامنيه من قبل والدها والذي يعلم سر اختفائها ومكان تواجدها , حيث  أعترف أن أبنته متزوجة من طالب جامعي سعودي ويسكن المدينة المنورة, لكن زواجهما لم  يكن بتصريح رسمي من الجهات المختصة عندها تم الاتفاق للحضور لأداء العمرة وتقديم  بلاغ اختفائها والعودة للجزائر وإبقاء الفتاة مع زوجها .

 
 وتم تسجيل اعترافه بما حصل وجار استدعاء الفتاة وزوجها لتحقيق معهم قبل  أحالتهم للجهات المختصة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إدخال خادمة العناية المركزة بعد إلقائها نفسها من سيارة  كفيلها بينبع





لم تجد خادمة آسيوية في العقد الثالث من عمرها وسيلة أخرى تحتج فيها على حرمانها من  مرتباتها الشهرية غير إلقاء نفسها من سيارة مسرعة كانت تقلها برفقة كفيلها على طريق  الملك عبدالعزيز بينبع.
وفي التفاصيل أنه ورد بلاغ إلى عمليات الأمن يفيد بسقوط  امرأة من سيارة كان يقودها شخص بسرعة عالية على طريق الملك عبدالعزيز وعلى الفور  هرعت السلطات الأمنية وإسعاف الهلال الأحمر إلى الموقع وتم نقل الخادمة إلى مستشفى  ينبع العام وتحفظت الجهات الأمنية على كفيلها وذلك بعد تم فك الاختناق المروري  والتجمهر الكثيف حول مسرح الحادثة .
وقد تبين لاحقاً أن المصابة خادمة من جنسية  آسيوية وقائد المركبة هو كفيلها وبحسب الفحوصات الأولية التي أجريت لها أتضح تعرضها  لإصابات بالغة نتيجة قوة الارتطام بالإسفلت أدخلت على إثرها غرفة العناية المركزة  بالمستشفى ومازالت ترقد هناك . 
وتشير مصادرمطلعه إلى أن الكفيل ومكفولته  كانا في طريقهما إلى مدينة جدة حيث كان يريد تسليمها إلى احد مكاتب الاستقدام هناك  تمهيداً لترحيلها إلى بلادها دون إعطائها مستحقاتها المالية عن فترة عملها لديه مما  كان سبباً في انهيارها ودخولها في حالة صراخ هستيرية قبل أن ترمي نفسها من باب  المركبة المسرعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معلم قرآن بالمدينة يضرب طالباً باكستانياً



اعتدى معلم من "جنسية عربية" يقوم بتدريس القرآن الكريم في أحد المساجد بالمدينة  المنورة بالضرب على طالب باكستاني يبلغ من العمر ستة أعوام مما استدعى نقله بسيارة  الإسعاف إلى مستشفى الأنصار بالمدينة . 
 
وفي التفاصيل أن المعلم  ضرب الطالب بخرطوش الماء "اللي" بطريقة قاسية فأدى إلى إصابته في الوجه والظهر مما  أدى لتدخل الجهات الأمنية ونقل الطالب إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نظام جديد يتيح للمرأة السعودية الترشح لعضوية المجالس البلدية



نقلت مصادر اليوم تصريح لمدير عام شؤون المجالس البلدية في وزارة الشؤون البلدية  والقروية المهندس جديع بن نهار القحطاني قوله أن المسودة النهائية للنظام الجديد  للمجالس البلدية سيتم الإعلان عنها خلال الأسبوعين المقبلين من خلال ورشة عمل تعقد  في الرياض ستتم دعوة أعضاء المجالس البلدية لها، ومسؤولي الوزارة. 

وبين أن  المسودة تشتمل على العديد من التعديلات في النظام القديم للمجالس البلدية، من بينها  مشاركة المرئة في عضوية المجلس وزيادة أعضاء المجالس البلدية في المناطق  والمحافظات. وقال : ان الوزارة استعانت بالعديد من الخبرات المحلية والدولية لإعداد  مسودة النظامالجديد للمجالس البلدية، التي سترفع إلى مجلس الشورى والمقام السامي  لاعتمادها والعمل بموجبها.
وأكد مدير عام المجالس البلدية أن الأعضاء الحاليين  للمجالس لن يشملهم النظام الجديد، لافتاً إلى الدور الكبير الذي بذله الأعضاء  الحاليون في تعزيز النظام الجديد من خلال خبراتهم العملية وآرائهم وملاحظاتهم التي  استشفت من خلال ورش العمل المقامة في الرياض والدمام ومؤخرا في جدة، مضيفا أن  اختلاف الرؤى ووجهات النظر بين الأعضاء يعد عاملا مهما ومحفزا للنظام الجديد، كون  الاختلاف يؤدي إلى المناقشة والحوار التي تمت الاستفادة منها في إعداد النظام  الجديد. 
وكشفت مصادر مطلعه عن ان النظام الجديد سيتيح للمرأة الترشح لعضوية  المجالس البلدية أسوة بالغرف التجارية، حيث وصلت المرأة السعودية الى مراتب عليا في  المجتمع ومن الواجب تكريمها بإشراكها في انتخابات المجالس البلدية للاستفادة من  وجهة نظرها مع الحفاظ على التقاليد الشرعية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاتصالات  السعودية تدشن الرقم الجديد لمركز الدعم الفني لعملاء الانترنت والنطاق العريض  (906)



خصصت الاتصالات السعودية مركز مستقل لتقديم الدعم الفني المتكامل لخدمات الانترنت  والنطاق العريض عبر رقم موحد (906) سعياً منها لتطوير خدمات الدعم الفني لخدمة  الانترنت بالمملكة وبهدف تقديم الدعم والمساندة لمستخدمي الانترنت والنطاق العريض  الذي يشهد إقبالاً كبيراً وانتشاراً واسعاً في المملكة بقيادة الاتصالات السعودية  لنشر الخدمة في كل جزء من أنحاء المملكة، وقد انعكس هذا على أرض الواقع بأن تم  تصنيف المملكة في المرتبة الأولى على مستوى دول المنطقة بأكثر من 1,5 مليون عميل في  خدمة آفاقDSL التي توفر الانترنت الحقيقي لنحو 7 ملايين مستخدم .

وأوضحت  الشركة أن المركز الجديد (906) تم تهيئته وتجهيزه بأفضل الوسائل التقنية العالمية  المتطورة لتقديم الدعم الفني وتم من خلال هذا المركز استحداث قوائم وخيارات آلية  جديدة للعملاء من خلال الرد الآلي والتي تلبي احتياجات العملاء المختلفة من الخدمات  والحلول الآلية ، حيث يحقق نظام الرد الآلي الجديد المبادئ المعتمدة في خدمة  العملاء من حيث ثقة واعتماد العملاء عليه وسهولة الاستخدام والتنقل بين هذه  الخيارات بأسلوب سهل، ومن ضمن هذه الخيارات تمكين العملاء من الاستعلام ومتابعة  حالة بلاغ العطل لخدمة الانترنت وتتبع خطوات الإصلاح الذاتي للأعطال التي يمكن حلها  من قبل العملاء.

وقال المهندس سعد بن ظافر القحطاني نائب رئيس شركة  الاتصالات السعودية لخدمات القطاع السكني أن مركز (906 ) يضم أكثر من 800 مهندس  وفني من أبناء الوطن يحملون شهادات متخصصة في شبكات النطاق العريض وخدمات الدعم  الفني لأجهزة الحاسب الآلي والأنظمة والمساعدة لها ويعملون كممثلين للدعم الفني وتم  تدريبهم وتأهيلهم لتقديم خدمات الدعم الفني المتقدم بكفاءة عالية للعميل من أول  اتصال، كما يعتني المركز بتطبيق مؤشرات الأداء من خلال قياس مؤشر رضا العملاء  والكفاءة التشغيلية وجودة الأداء في تقديم الحلول المناسبة وتقديم كافة خدمات الدعم  الفني التي تليق بعملاء الشركة على مدار الساعة وطوال أيام الأسبوع، كما تم تطبيق  معيار جديد لقياس مؤشر تقديم الخدمة ولأول مرة بالمملكة يدعى ( FCR ) أو ما يسمى  بإصلاح العطل من أول مكالمة للعميل ويتم قياسه على مدار اليوم لكل موظف على  حده.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حين تم ايقافه قال : انا المهدي المنتظر 



فوجئت إحدى الدوريات الأمنية في محافظة شرورة الأحد الماضي برد أحد المقيمين -سوري  الجنسية 40 عاما - بعد طلبهم أوراقه الثبوتية، حين قال إنه "بشر" فحسب، ولا أوراق  ثبوتية لديه، فيما ادعى بعد توقيفه، قائلا "أنا المهدي المنتظر".
وأوضح مدير  شرطة شرورة المقدم مبارك بن سعيد الشهراني أن أفراد الدورية فوجئوا برد المقيم عند  طلبهم إثبات هويته عندما أخبرهم أنه "بشر"، حيث لم تكن معه أية أوراق تثبت هويته،  وعند التأكد من بصمته الإلكترونية اتضح أن لديه تأشيرة خروج نهائي صادرة من جوازات  منطقة الحدود الشمالية، حيث دخل إلى المملكة بتأشيرة عامل ألمونيوم تحت كفالة  مواطنة بالحدود الشمالية. وأضاف "طلبنا من الجهات المختصة إحضار كفيلته إلى محافظة  شرورة, للاستفسارعن سبب منحه تأشيرة خروج نهائي، وعن الكيفية التي وصل بها إلى  محافظة شرورة". 
وبين أن هذا المدعي عند إيداعه توقيف شرطة المحافظة أخذ يهتف  بأنه "المهدي المنتظر"، ثم تطور الأمر إلى اقتراف أفعال مشينة علنا أمام الموقوفين،  ورجال الأمن. 
واختتم الشهراني تصريحه بأنه نتيجة لهذه الأفعال، والإدعاءات فقد  سُلّم رسميا الأربعاء الماضي إلى المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية في منطقة نجران؛  لإخضاعه للكشف الطبي في مستشفى الصحة النفسية، وبيان مدى سلامته العقلية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر .. كتشفت الزوجه خيانته لها مع امرأة فقتلها مع ابنتها

أكد محامي المتهم سامي سليمان 30 سنة مهندس زراعي أنه سيطعن علي الحكم الصادر ضد  موكله بالإعدام شنقا لاتهامه بقتل زوجته عواطف كرم "27 سنة" ربة منزل وابنته "جيني"  3 سنوات عمداً مع سبق الاصرار داخل مسكنهم بمنطقة الاميرية بعد ان اكتشفت زوجته  خيانته لها مع احدي السيدات. 
صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار سعد بدوي حماد وعضوية  المستشارين جلال ثابت وعمر محمد القماري وأمانة سر محمد عطية وعصام ترك. 
لم  يحضر احد من اهالي المتهم وظل وحيداً داخل القفص.. واستقبل الحكم بإعدامه بهدوء  شديد ثم اجهش بالبكاء.. بعدها تم ترحيله إلي محبسه. 
كان اللواء فاروق لاشين  مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة قد تلقي بلاغاً بالعثور علي جثتي المجني عليهما  مقتولتين داخل شقتهما بمنطقة الاميرية. 
كشفت التحريات قيام زوج المجني عليها  بقتل زوجته وابنته انتقاما من زوجته بعد ان اكتشفت خيانته لها مع احدي السيدات  بالمنطقة.. وخوفاً من افتضاح أمره انهال عليها بالسكين وطعنها بانحاء متفرقة من  جسدها حتي سقطت علي الأرض جثة هامدة وبعد ذلك توجه إلي غرفة نوم ابنته وقتلها..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي تونس .. بعد وفاة أمه يهدّد والده بالقتل اذا تزوج  ثانية

توفيت والدته وتركته واخوته في كنف والدهم يعيشون «في جلبابه» فحمل الاب المسؤولية كاملة على عاتقه ولم شملهم تحت جناحيه الى ان ملّ وكلّ فقرر اعادة بناء حياته من جديد فشرع في رحلة بحثه عن زوجة المستقبل والام البديلة لابنائه..
    وبعد محاولات بحث مضنية عثر الوالد على ضالته وعروسه «المثالية» على حدّ تعبيره عندما سئل من قبل قاضي التحقيق وبالتالي خطط لكل شيء ولم يبق امام الاب سوى مفاتحة ابنائه في الموضوع ولما «زفّ» اليهم خبر زواجه نزل الخبر نزول الصاعقة وتقبلوه على مضض بل ان الابن البكر تمرد على قرار والده وعارض فكرة زواجه كليا معتبرا ذلك خيانة لذكرى والدته وظلما في حقه وحق اخوته فلم يعر الاب اهتماما كبيرا لردة فعل ابنه الاكبر وباشر تحضيراته لمراسم الزفاف فاحس الابن بالحزن والاحباط وبدأ في معاقرة المشروبات الكحولية.. وفي احدى المرات عاد ادراجه الى المنزل يترنح سكرانا فاستقبله والده في الردهة مغتاظا منه ومن تصرفاته فاذا بالابن يمطر والده بوابل من الالفاظ التي تخدش ووصل به الامر الى التهديد بقتل الاب وقتل زوجة المستقبل معه.
    وبمثوله يوم الاثنين المنقضي امام انظار الدائرة الجنائية السادسة بالمحكمة الابتدائية بتونس اعترف الابن بما نسب اليه معبرا عن مرارته بقرار زواج والده المفاجئ وهو ما دفعه لارتكاب «حماقة» وتجاوز حدوده مع والده. واثناء المرافعة اشار لسان الدفاع الى ان منوبه مر بحالة نفسية صعبة بعد ان فقد والدته حالت دون تقبله للوضع الجديد؟ وطلب ايقاف اجراءات التتبع خصوصا امام اسقاط الاب الدعوى وتنازله عن حقه، وبعد المفاوضات قضت المحكمة في شأنه باطلاق سراحه وتغريمه بدفع غرامه مالية قدره 9625 مليما من اجل السكر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

  أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

  ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

  إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

  طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و20 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 48%

  سرعة الرياح / 26 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلب أدان صاحبه بجريمة قتل*

21 آذار 2010
كشفت الشرطة البريطانية عن شخص ارتكب جريمة قتل بعد تحليل الحمض النووي الريبي لكلبه الذي أمره بمهاجمة الضحية بعد أن أجهز عليه بسكين أودت بحياته.
وذكرت صحيفة "تايمز أوف لندن" أن محكمة أدانت كريسديان جونسون بعد مداولات دامت شهراً كاملاً توصلت خلالها إلى إدانته بقتل كريستوفر أوغيونيمي طعناً حتى الموت، وبمحاولة قتل أحد أصدقائه الذي تلقى هو الآخر تسع طعنات ولكنه لم يمت.
وقالت الشرطة إن جونسون، وهو عضو في عصابة محلية هاجم مع نحو عشرين من رفاقه أوغيونيمي الذي ينتمي إلى عصابة منافسة وأوسعوه هو ورفاقه الذين كانوا معه ضرباً وطعناً خلال عراك نشب بين المجموعتين عام 2009.
وقال جانب الإدعاء إن جونسون أمر كلبه بمهاجمة أوغيونيمي خلال محاولته الفرار ونهشه في أماكن مختلفة من جسمه ما أدى إلى وفاته.
وقال المحققون إن عينات الحمض النووي الريبي التي أخذوها من كلب جونسون تتطابق مع تلك التي رفعت من مكان الحادث بشكل لا يرقى إليه الشك.

----------


## ابو طارق

*منظمة الصحة العالمية تحذر من سلّ لا يمكن علاجه* 

22 آذار 2010
حذرت منظمة الصحة العالمية من تنامي مقاومة مرض السل للعلاجات المعروفة، وظهور نوع منه ليس له علاج، مشيرة إلى وفاة ثلث المصابين بالمرض خلال عام 2008.
وأشار تقرير صدر عن المنظمة، إلى أنّ رُبع مرضى السل، في بعض مناطق العالم، يشكون من شكل من المرض لم يعد علاجه ممكناً بالمقررات العلاجية المعيارية.
وأكد التقرير أنه تبين ، أن %28 من مجموع إصابات السل الجديدة التي تم تشخيصها في عام 2008 في إحدى مناطق روسيا الغربية هي إصابات بالشكل المقاوم للأدوية المتعدّدة.
ووفقا للتقرير، فإن تلك النسبة تمثل أعلى مستوى أُبلغت به منظمة الصحة العالمية، ذلك أنّ أعلى ما تم تسجيله قبل ذلك كان في مدينة باكو بأذربيجان في عام 2007 وناهز %22.
وتشير التقديرات الواردة في التقرير إلى أنّ عدد المصابين بالسل المقاوم للأدوية المتعدّدة بلغ، في عام 2008، 440 ألف نسمة في جميع أنحاء العالم وإلى أنّ ثُلث تلك الإصابات أدّت إلى الوفاة.
واعتبر التقرير أن آسيا تتحمّل أفدح أعباء الوباء، ذلك أنّ الصين والهند تشهدان وقوع نحو 50 في المائة من مجموع ما يُسجّل في كل أنحاء العالم من حالات ذلك الشكل المرضي، أمّا في أفريقيا فإنّ التقديرات تشير إلى حدوث 69 ألف حالة لم يتسن تشخيص الغالبية العظمى منها.
وبحسب المنظمة، فإن السل المقاوم للأدوية المتعدّدة هو "شكل من السل تسبّبه عصيات قادرة على مقاومة الإيزونيازيد والريفامبيسين على الأقل، وهما أكثر الأدوية نجاعة ضمن أدوية مكافحة السل، ويظهر هذا الشكل من السل نتيجة التعرّض لعدوى أوّلية بعصيات مقاومة أو قد يظهر أثناء فترة العلاج".

----------


## ابو طارق

*أصغر جدة في أوروبا بعمر 29 عاما*

21 آذار 2010
استقبلت امرأة أوروبية أول حفيد لها وهي في الـ29 من عمرها في واقعة نادرة الحدوث في مجتمعات أوروبا الغربية.
ونقل موقع تقريرا عن صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية عن "أصغر جدة في أوروبا" ذكرت فيه أن جوليا اليا المنحدرة من مدينة نابولي الإيطالية وضعت ابنتها آنا وهي في الخامسة عشرة من عمرها.
وصارت آنا بدورها أماً وهي في الـ 14 من عمرها لتمنح والدتها لقب "أصغر جدة في أوروبا" بعد فترة قصيرة من احتفالها بعيد ميلادها الـ29.
وقالت الجدة الشابة في تصريحات للصحيفة: "كنت أتمنى لآنا مستقبلا آخر لأني أعرف مدى صعوبة أن تصبح أما في هذا الوقت المبكر".
وأصيبت جوليا بصدمة كبيرة عندما علمت أن ابنتها المراهقة على وشك الإنجاب وقالت: "ولكني تماسكت بعد فترة وقلت إن التاريخ يعيد نفسه وسأعتني بحفيدتي كما لو كانت ابنتي الثانية".
وفتحت "الجدة جوليا" أبواب منزلها لوالد حفيدتها أنطونيو (18 عاما) ليعيش عندها حتى ينهي المدرسة ويبدأ في الاعتناء بابنته وتحمل مسؤوليتها.

*ههههههههه*
*مجتمع  حضاري  ما شاء الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*موسيقار في ألمانيا يخترع بيانو لمستخدمي اليد اليسرى*

21 آذار 2010
كشف عازف بيانو ألماني شهير إنه اخترع أول بيانو في العالم للأشخاص الذين يستخدمون اليد اليسرى بدلا من اليمنى. 
وعكس العازف جيتسا لوسو المولود في المجر ترتيب الأصابع الموجودة على لوحة البيانو بشكل يجعل الأصوات العميقة تصدر من ناحية اليمين في حين تصدر الأصوات الخفيفة من ناحية اليسار.
واشار العازف بحسب موقع  الذي سبق وكتب مئات النوتات الموسيقية لمن يستخدمون اليد اليسرى الى ان هذه انطلاقة كبيرة".
ومن المقرر أن يقدم لوسو البيانو الجديد المنخفض التكلفة في أيار المقبل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*النقود مقابل الهواء في ألمانيا* 

22 آذار 2010
تحققت مقولة "الهواء أيضا بنقود" في سلسلة محطات تزود بالوقود في ألمانيا، حيث صار على الزبائن دفع النقود من أجل الحصول على "الهواء". 
فقد عمدت سلسلة لمحطات التزود بالوقود الى تركيب ماكينات لنفخ إطارات السيارات بالهواء، حيث ان كل خمس دقائق هواء من الماكينة تساوي يورو. واحتج العديد من الزبائن على هذه الفكرة في حين بررت الشركة المسؤولة عن سلسلة محلات التزود بالوقود الأمر بارتفاع تكلفة صيانة أجهزة ضغط الهواء.

----------


## ابو طارق

*زواج الكمبوديات من الكوريين الجنوبيين باطل* 

21 آذار 2010
حظرت كمبوديا على نسائها الزواج من الكوريين الجنوبيين بسبب مخاوف تتعلق بالاتجار في البشر، بعد اعتقال امرأة تمكنت من إغواء 25 فتاة من المناطق الريفية ودفعت لكل منهن مبلغا من المال من أجل الزواج من كوريين جنوبيين.
وطالبت السلطات من يرغب في الزواج من كمبودية أن يطلب يدها بالطريقة التقليدية وأن يقوم بتسجيل هذا الزواج على مستوى القرية والحي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*البدانة تحمي رجلا في ألمانيا من السجن*

21 آذار 2010
انقذت السمنة المفرطةالتي لطالما أدت الى العديد من المخاطر الصحية رجل ألماني حيث أنقذته من دخول السجن. 
وضبطت السلطات الألمانية رجلا بدينا يدعى توماس إس "39 عاما" خمس مرات خلال العامين الماضيين وهو يستخدم وسائل المواصلات دون تذكرة.
ومع تكرار الواقعة مثل توماس أمام المحكمة ولكن الرجل العاطل عن العمل والذي يعيش على إعانات البطالة قال للمحكمة إنه لا يملك المال الكافي لشراء التذكرة. 
وطالب الإدعاء بتوقيع عقوبة السجن على الرجل بيد أن القاضية التي نظرت الواقعة رفضت سجن توماس بسبب بدانته الزائدة.
ووفقا لتقرير نشرته صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية فقد بررت القاضية قرارها قائلة: لا يمكن إيداع شخص بهذا المظهر في السجن سيسخر نزلاء السجن منه.
وحسمت القاضية الأمر بتوقيع عقوبة السجن مع وقف التنفيذ على الرجل البدين الذي علق على الحكم قائلا: "البدانة أيضا لها مزايا".

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندما يكون الميت بدينا ترتفع فاتورة دفنه*

22 آذار 2010
فوجئت قريبة إحدى الوفيات عندما أقدمت عائلته على تنفيذ ارادته باحراق جثته، بأن تقدم منها موظفو شركة دفن الوتى وأخذوها جانبا وطلبوا منها دفع فائض فاتورة نقل الجثمان ومن ثم حرقه.
وعندما احتجت قائلة ان ادارة الشركة حددت مبلغ 565 يورو مقابل ذلك. رد الموظفون بالقول إن الفقيد بدين. وهو ثقيل الوزن أكثر من بقية الزبائن. وعملية احراق جثته تأخذ وقتا أكثر. وبالتالي يجب عليها ان تدفع 830 يورو بدلا من 565 يورو. وإلا فإنهم لن يقوموا بما هو مطلوب منهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوريات "بودي غاردات" بإصرار على التفوق* 

22 آذار 2010
شهدت سوريا خلال الفترة الماضية افتتاح العديد من مراكز التدريب للفتيات اللواتي قررن اقتحام مهنة العضلات والمواقف الخطرة بكامل إرادتهن، ويعملن كحارسات شخصيات "بودي غارد". 
ورغم أن شركات تدريب الكوادر الأمنية بدأت بشكل خجول في سوريا، فإنها تحولت خلال السنوات الماضية الى مهنة مرخصة ومنظمة مترافقة مع الانفتاح الاقتصادي، بما أن الأجهزة الأمنية غير مسؤولة عن حماية الشركات الخاصة.
وازدادت الطلبات على الفتيات لقدرتهن على التعامل مع المواقف المحرجة، حيث إن الناس يتعاملون بعدائية أقل مع العنصر النسائي، كما أنهن يتمتعن بالقدرة على تهدئة الشجارات او الشغب.
وتتراوح أعمار الفتيات اللواتي يدخلن الى هذا المجال بين 23 و30 سنة، وتكون لديهن خلفية بالرياضات القتالية المعروفة، مثل التايكوندو والجودو أو الكراتيه ويتميزن بالشخصية القيادية.
ويتضمن تدريب الفتيات قسمين، الاول قتالي للتعامل مع العنف الجسدي والتزاحم والمواقف الحرجة، والثاني هو تنمية النظرة الأمنية لدى الحارسات والقدرة على استشعار الخطر وتمييز الاشخاص الذين من الممكن أن يتسببوا بمشاكل، او يحملوا أشياء خطرة كالقنابل والمتفجرات، كما يتم تدريبهن على التعامل مع الحشود والأجهزة الإلكترونية كأجهزة الاتصال وكاميرات المراقبة.
والألعاب القتالية التي تمارسها الفتيات في المركز لا تقضي على الأنوثة لأنها مهارة دفاعية لا تؤثر في المظهر الخارجي بشكل كبير.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزواج يزيد.. الوزن*

21 آذار 2010
ذكرت صحيفة "دايلي مايل" البريطانية أن اللجنة الطبية الهيلينية استنتجت أن الرجال المتزوجين معرضون 3 مرات أكثر من العازبين للمعاناة من البدانة في منطقة المعدة أو انتفاخ البطن، في حين أن النساء المتزوجات معرضات مرتان أكثر من العازبات، لتكور البطن، وتراكم الدهون في هذه المنطقة من الجسم.
وقال رئيس اللجنة ديميتريس كيورتيس عند تقديم نتائج الدراسة في أثينا إن "نتائج المسح الذي شمل 17341 شخصاً تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 و70 سنة أظهر أن البدانة في محيط الخصر كانت المشكلة الصحية الأسوأ عند المتزوجين".
وعزا الباحثون سبب هذه الظاهرة إلى تخصيص الزوجين وقتاً أطول للجلوس معاً أمام التلفزيون والأكل، مشيرين إلى أن المتزوجين يميلون إلى طلب الوجبات الجاهزة، ويمارسون كميات أقل من الرياضة من أي وقت مضى.
ولفت إلى أن العازبين غالباً ما يخصصون أوقاتهم للحفاظ على رشاقتهم والظهور بطلة جذابة تخولهم العثور على شريك، لكن كيورتسيس أشار إلى أن للزواج الجيد إيجابيات، إذ إنه يساهم في تراجع معدلات الإجهاد والقلق، ما يعني "تراجعاً في التدخين وبالتالي زيادة في الشهية".

----------


## ابو طارق

الإثنين 06 ربيع الثاني 1431هـ - 22 مارس 2010م

لجنة برلمانية أقرته فى مجلس الشعب المصرى *أزهريون يرفضون قانوناً يبيح تعقيم الزوجة وإجهاضها*





مجلس الشعب المصرى

القاهرة - مصطفى سليمان
رفض علماء أزهريون مشروع قانون وافقت عليه "لجنة الصحة " بمجلس الشعب المصرى يبيح تعقيم الزوجة وإجهاضها لأسباب الفقر والمرض. وقال العلماء الذين تحدثوا  إن "مثل هذا القانون لا يجوز إقراره، وحرام إجهاض الزوجة وتعقيمها بسبب الفقر لتعارضه مع الشريعة الإسلامية".

وأقرت لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب المصرى السبت 20-3-2010 مشروع قانون المسؤولية الطبية الذي يتضمن مادة تبيح تعقيم المرأة وإجهاضها لظروف الفقر والمرض.

واشترطت المادة موافقة الزوجين وولي الزوجة في حال تعذر الحصول على موافقتها وكذلك موافقة لجنة طبية من ثلاثة أطباء على تقرير يثبت تشوه الجنين أو تعرض المرأة لأمراض من شأنها إصابة الأجنة بالتشوه.

وقالت د سعاد صالح أستاذة الفقه الإسلامى بجامعة الأزهر  إن "تعقيم الزوجة بسبب الفقر أو إجهاضها لنفس السبب محرم شرعاً لأنه أمر ضد إرادة الله، فطالما لا يوجد سبب صحى يتعلق بالمرأة يوجب إجهاضها أو تعقيمها خوفاً على حياتها فلا يجوز إطلاقاً تعقيمها".

وأكدت رفضها سن قوانين تجبر تنظيم النسل لأن مثل هذه القوانين تتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية.

وطالبت بأن تعالج الدولة أسباب الفقر والمرض أولاً، وأن تتولى الدولة رعاية أبناء الفقراء، لا أن تصدر مثل هذه القوانين.

من جانبه، قال د. حامد أبو طالب عميد كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر إن "مثل هذا القانون يتعارض مع الدستور، كما أن إجهاض الزوجة أو تعقيمها من أجل الفقر حرام قطعاً، ومن يفعل ذلك يأثم، ومن يسن هذا القانون، فهو آثم أيضاً".

وأوضح "أن هذا التشريع يخالف الدستور، لأنه يصطدم مع قاعدة دستورية تقول إن الشريعة الإسلامية مصدراً أساسياً للتشريع، وكون هذا القانون يخالف الشريعة، فهو بالتالى يخالف الدستور".

أما الشيخ علي أبو الحسن رئيس لجنة الفتوى السابق بالأزهر فيرى أن الإجهاض لأسباب تتعلق بالخوف على حياة الزوجة، وسوء مرضها، فهذا جائز. بل وصل بعض العلماء إلى إباحة تأخير الإنجاب للحفاظ على جمال المرأة وقوامها، أما التعقيم نهائياً أو الإجهاض بسبب الفقر، فهذا لا يجوز إطلاقاً وحرام شرعاً".

ودافع د. حمدي السيد رئيس لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب المصرى ونقيب الأطباء عن مشروع القانون وقال خلال مناقشاته بالمجلس "إن هذه المادة التى تتعلق بالتعقيم أو الإجهاض جاءت مراعاة للظروف المعيشية الصعبة التي لا تساعد الأم على تربية أولادها أو الإنفاق عليهم طبقاً لتقرير صادر من وحدة الشؤون الاجتماعية". 

وأكد "أن تطبيق هذا القانون وضع شروطاً لإجازة التعقيم أو الإجهاض وهي موافقة الزوجين وولي الزوجة في حال تعذر الحصول على موافقتها وكذلك موافقة لجنة طبية من ثلاثة أطباء على تقرير يثبت تشوه الجنين أو تعرض المرأة لأمراض من شأنها إصابة الأجنة بالتشوه، والتى غالباً ما تأتى بسبب الظروف المعيشية الصعبة".

وأضاف السيد أن "هناك ضرورة لمراعاة هذه الظروف التى لا تساعد الزوجة فى تربية الأولاد والإنفاق عليهم".

*قد خسر الذين قتلوا اولادهم سفها بغير علم وحرموا ما رزقهم الله افتراء على الله قد ضلوا وما كانوا مهتدين*

----------


## ابو طارق

لأحد 05 ربيع الثاني 1431هـ - 21 مارس 2010م
"البدلة ليست حراماً.. والعمامة والجبة ليسا فرضاً" *شيخ الأزهر الجديد: سأطلق لحيتي وأرتدي الزيّ الأزهري*






الطيب عند تسلمه مهامه في مقرّ مشيخة الأزهر

القاهرة - عنتر السيد
في أول حوار للصحافة بعد تعيينه شيخاً للأزهر يوم الجمعة الماضي 19-3-2010 خصّ الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد محمد الطيب بحوار شامل ردّ فيه على الملاحظات التي أثيرت خلال الأيام الماضية حول ظهوره من دون لحية مرتدياً "البدلة" وربطة العنق خلال رئاسته لجامعة الأزهر، فيما جرت التقاليد أن يكون شيخ الأزهر ملتحياً ومرتدياً العمامة البيضاء حول طاقية حمراء، والجبة والقفطان وهو ما يُعرف بالزيّ الأزهري.

قال شيخ الأزهر إنه سوف يطلق العنان للحيته "لأنه جرى العرف على ان شيخ الأزهر له لحية، وهو شيء مطلوب، كما هو مطلوب أيضاً ارتداء الزي الأزهري، وإن كنت أرى انه ليس واجباً أو فرضاً ولا حراماً إذا ارتديت الزي الإفرنجي، لكن ذلك سيصدم الشعور العام، والشرع يحترم ويقدر الشعور العام، ويستاء من الخروج على الذوق العام، فالمسألة ليست حلالاً أو حراماً بقدر ما هي عُرف، والعرف مقدر عند الشرع والشريعة.

وشدد على أنه لم يُفت مطلقاً بفتوى إباحة عمل المسلم في تقديم الخمور لغير المسلم في الدول الأوروبية أو في الفنادق، مؤكداً أن هذه الفتوى لم تصدر عنه مطلقاً، كما ردد البعض ونسبها إليه فور توليه مشيخة الأزهر، بأنه أفتى بها عندما كان مفتياً للديار المصرية بين عامي 2002 و2003.

وحول دراسته للدكتوراه في جامعة السربون، أشار الطيب إلى أنه قام بتحضير الدكتوراه في جامعة الأزهر، ولكنه تردد على جامعة السربون مرتين: الأولى لمدة سنة، والثانية 7 شهور، "لأن الرسالة كان جزء كبير منها باللغة الفرنسية حول الشخصية التي كنت أدرسها".

ونفى الطيب أنه شيخ للطريقة الأحمدية (الخلوتية) إحدى الطرق الصوفية، مؤكداً أنه فقط يحب التصوف وعلوم التصوف، ويعلم هذه الطرق ويقرأ كثيراً عنها.

وقال الإمام الأكبر إن أول قرار اتخذه كشيخ للأزهر هو منع تهنئته في إعلانات الصحف والمجلات. وشدد على أن الخطاب الديني يحتاج إلى تنقية، موضحاً أنه يبيح الصلاة في المساجد التي بها قبور وأضرحة.

الجامع الأزهر من أشهر المؤسسات الإسلامية على وجه الأرض

وقال شيخ الأزهر إنه سينتقل، (اليوم) الأحد 21-3-2010 إلى مقرّ مشيخة الأزهر لمزاولة عمله، مؤكداً أن هناك ثوابت عامة للأزهر وأي شيخ جديد له لا يستطيع أن يعمل بعيداً عنها، وأول هذه الثوابت "هو إنني سأحافظ قدر الإمكان على كل ما أضافه فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الراحل الشيخ سيد طنطاوي في فترته التي قضاها شيخاً للأزهر، لأنه قدم الكثير من المكاسب، ويجب أن نبحث عنها أولاً، ونحددها ثانياً، حتى نبني عليها، لأنني لست من أنصار أن كل شيخ جديد يضع خارطة جديدة، فهناك تراكمات من الايجابيات الكثيرة عادة ما يغفل عنها أي رئيس قادم لأي مؤسسة جديدة، وأنا استفدت كثيراً من ذلك عندما أصبحت رئيساً لجامعة الأزهر من قبل".الأزهر حارس الوسطية
وشدّد شيخ الأزهر الجديد على أنه "لابد من العمل على أن يكون الأزهر المرجعية العليا للمسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، لأن وضع الأزهر وقيمته وتاريخه يؤهله لهذه المكانة التاريخية بعد أكثر من 1000 عام على إنشائه، وهو الحارس لوسطية الإسلام والمسلمين".
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وتابع حديثه: لو ألقينا نظرة سريعة على تاريخ الأمم والشعوب سنجد الاقتتال بين أبناء الدين الواحد على المذاهب والملل المختلفة، ويكاد يفني بعضها بعضاً، لكن في الإسلام باستثناء الاقتتال على الخلافة، لم يكن هناك اقتتال على مذاهب.

وأكد د. الطيب أن الأزهر كان بمثابة الجهة الواحدة التي ولى المسلمون وجهوهم شطرها في مسألة الثقافة والفكر والقرآن والتفسير، وهذه الوسطية التي اشتهر بها الأزهر يجب أن يمكّن منها الآن، ويطالب بها ويستردها، لأنه حق كاد أن يُسلب منه.

وحول تراجع دور الأزهر لوجود منابر إسلامية أصبحت تقوم بدور ينافس دوره، أكد د. الطيب أن تلك المنابر ممولة، وهناك فرق بين الدعوة التي تنتشر بالمال في المنابر الممولة وبين الدعوة التي تنتشر بكم الصدق واليقين التي تحمله، وفرق بين مؤسسة صنعها التاريخ ومؤسسة تصنعها الأموال الآن.

وقال الطيب إن الأزهر لم يتراجع، ولكن الصوت الآخر ذا الإمكانيات الكبيرة تجعله أعلى، ولو أعطينا الأزهر إمكانيات هذه الأصوات الأخرى لعلت مكانته وشأنه، ولو حصلت هذه المنابر على إمكانيات الأزهر الضعيفة لن تظهر ولن يكون لها أي صدى ولن تسمع على الإطلاق، وإذا كانت إمكانيات الأزهر ضعيفة إلا أنه ثري بعلمائه، وهو يحتاج في تنفيذ فكره إلى آليات وإمكانيات مادية وإعلامية للتوصيل أو الإسماع.

وسألته هل يطلب ميزانية إضافية لتنفيذ أفكاره؟ فقال الطيب: في حدود المتاح سوف أطالب بدعم الأزهر أدبياً ومادياً، فلاشك أنه قد تم التفريط في حق الأزهر كثيراً، ولا أقصد أن هذا التفريط في عهد الراحل الشيخ طنطاوي، ولكن منذ أن كانت مصر على المد الاشتراكي وتأثيره في التدين والدين والتراث والثقافة، لأننا ارتمينا في أحضان الاشتراكية ومن بعدها الرأسمالية، ولكي نغير ثقافتنا الآن لنعود بالفكر المصري قبل دخوله هذه المتاهات، فإن ذلك سيلقي بمسؤولية كبيرة على الأزهر، وأطالب بأن يكون الدعم أدبياً ومعنوياً، لأنه يستحق أن يعاد إلى مكانه المعهود أو يعود به أهله إلى مكانه، فقط هذا هو المطلب العاجل الذي سأبدأ به عملي، ثم تستقيم الأمور بعد ذلك ويصبح الأبيض أبيض والأسود أسود.الثوابت وتجديد الخطاب الديني
وأوضح الطيب أن للأزهر ثوابت من بينها الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية في الداخل، وخارجياً على وحدة المسلمين، فهي من أبرز التحديات التي تواجه الأزهر الآن خاصة من الخارج، حيث يواجه حروباً عنيفة من خلال الانشقاقات بين الشعب الواحد، وبين جناحي الأمة الإسلامية الواحدة من شيعة وسنة، والأزهر كان ومازال له تاريخ في لمّ الشمل والحفاظ على وحدة المسلمين.

وقال إنه سيقوم بعمل المستحيل من أجل تنشيط دور الأزهر التاريخي ليقوم بدوره ويعيد الطريق إلى لمّ الشمل، ووحدة الأمة الإسلامية، خاصة أنه لا توجد أسباب حقيقية لهذه الانشقاقات.

وأشار الطيب إلى أن انفتاحه على الغرب وعلمه بلغتهم سوف يفيده في تجديد الخطاب الديني الذي يحتاج إلى مراجعة وتجديد بوجهة نظره، وقال: "إن تجديد الخطاب الديني ليس فكراً غربياً لأنه من عمق الفكر الإسلامي".

وقال: التغيير شيء معروف في القرآن الكريم، وفلاسفة المسلمين أول من قالوا إن الكون متغير ومتجدد في كل لحظة، كما أن فلسفتنا وتراثنا قائمان على حقيقة التغيير والتجديد في كل شيء، فأنا لست في حاجة لأتصل بالثقافة الانجليزية أو الفرنسية حتى أضطر إلى التجديد. إنما الخطاب الديني مطلوب تنقيته، ومشكلته الآن أنه يعتمد على مثيرات العواطف، ولا يخاطب العقل أبداً مع أن العقل أساس الخطاب في القرآن الكريم، فالعقل موجود بشكل لافت للنظر في الإسلام، أما التركيز على العواطف والشعور وإثارة الوجدان فهي عمليات لحظية يتأثر بها الإنسان، ولكن لو بنى إيمانه على العقل والإيمان بالأدلة العقلية، ولو أسس المؤمن تأسيساً عقلياً كما يطلب منه القرآن، سيظل في كل لحظة مستصحباً هذا الدين باستمرار".لستُ قريباً من السلطة 
وحول القول عن أن اختياره شيخاً للأزهر لكونه قريباً من السلطة وأحد أعضاء لجنة السياسات في مصر، أشار الطيب إلى أنه ليس مقرباً من السلطة.. "السلطة لا تعرفني إلا من خلال الصحف، والذي يقول هذا الكلام فليأت لي بمظهر من مظاهر هذا التقرب".

وحول تخوّف "الإخوان المسلمين" كونه جاء شيخاً للأزهر على غير رغبتهم، وأنه كان صاحب الشهادة المشهورة بالعرض العسكري التي أدخلت قيادات كثيرة منهم إلى السجن، قال الطيب: "أنا لا أخوّف الإخوان أو غيرهم، إنما أعبر عن مؤسسة أزهرية علمية أكاديمية بحثية تعليمية، تبلغ الإسلام إلى الناس، ونحن لسنا منظمة أو تنظيماً، ومن يعمل معنا في هذا الإطار نرحّب به، أما ان يستغل الإسلام والأزهر لترويج أمور أخرى، فهذا ما نرفضه".

ورداً على سؤال حول رأيه في المطالبة باختيار شيخ الأزهر بالانتخاب، قال الطيب إنه يرحب "ان يأتي شيخ الأزهر بالانتخاب من خلال أناس يقيمون الأمور ولا يزورون الحقائق، فإذا كان كذلك فأهلاً به، وقد خضنا هذه التجربة في اختيار عميد كلية أصول الدين، ولكن الانتخابات ليست بالضرورة تأتي بالأفضل، وعلى أية حال نحن مع أي طريقة جيدة ومناسبة للأزهر سواء كانت التعيين أو الانتخاب".

وحول امتداد اللقاءات التي ستجمعه بالبابا شنودة لدعم الوحدة الوطنية المصرية في ظل ما يحدث لها الآن من انشقاقات وفتن طائفية سيراً على خط سلفه الراحل د. طنطاوي، قال الطيب: "ليست القاعدة هي لقاء البابا شنودة، ولكن الأساس الأول أنني أنتمي إلى مؤسسة تحارب الفتنة وتعمل على جمع نسيج الشعب الواحد في وحدته الوطنية حتى لا ينال منه من الخارج".

----------


## ابو طارق

إعلامية سعودية: أسباب التحسس غير مبررة *رفض ديني وتباين في الاحتفاء بعيد الأم بالسعودية*






كعكة معدة للاحتفال بعيد الأم

لا يمثل الحادي والعشرون من شهر مارس من كل عام - كيومنا هذا - لأصحاب الزهور ومحال الهدايا في السعودية تلك الخصوصية المهمة على صعيد الوفاء مثلما هو بالنسبة لشرائح مثل الفتيات والطالبات الجامعيات، على سبيل المثال، اللواتي يعتبرنه مناسبة خاصة لتكريم الأم، وأنه يندرج ضمن اهتمام عالمي لتعزز الوفاء، وأن ذلك أيضاً ينسجم والتعاليم الدينية الحقيقة بعيداً عن التشدد والرفض من جوانب قد لا تقبل. 

أما بالنسبة لأصحاب محال الهدايا والزهور في السعودية فهي فرصة مثل غيرها كعيد الحب والمرأة والطفل وغيرها يمكن انتهازها لرفع الأسعار وتسويق المنتجات.

عيد الأم الذي بات الاحتفال به يلقى رواجاً في المجتمع السعودي، ما لفت انتباه أصحاب المحال التجارية، وانتهزوا الفرصة لتسويق منتجات تراوحت بين كعكات مزينة، ومجوهرات قيمة، وأطباق خاصة في المطاعم الرائجة. 

وفيما يوجد قسم كبير من السعوديين قد أدرج في أجندته السنوية الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة، فإن قسماً آخر يقف رافضاً له. ومنهم الشيخ صالح الشمراني الذي يرى أن الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة يعتبر "إساءة للأم. فالواجب هو برها في كل يوم من أيام السنة"، وأن هذا الاحتفال "بدعة محدثة أتت من بلاد غير المسلمين، أما أعياد المسلمين فمعروفة ولا يجوز أن يحدث المسلمون مثل هذه الأعياد، بل عليهم أن يبتعدوا عنها".استغلال 
وكانت محلات متخصصة عدة في بيع الحلويات والمجوهرات قد بدأت حملاتها الدعائية منذ أسبوع عن عروض خاصة بمناسبة عيد الأم في الصحف المحلية. وفي حديث أجرته  مع عدد من أصحاب المطاعم والمحلات التجارية أكدوا أن الإقبال على منتجاتهم جيد. 

ومن جهته أكد المدير التنفيذي لأحد أشهر مجموعة مطاعم بجدة  أنه تم حجز كل طاولات مجموعته من قبل عائلات فضلت الاحتفال بأمهاتها خارج المنزل. 

فيما يؤيده بشكل أو بآخر مدير فروع شركة حلويات بجدة، مشيراً إلى أنهم أعلنوا للمرة الثانية على التوالي عن عروضهم في الصحف، بعد أن كانوا يكتفون في الأعوام السابقة بالإعلان داخل المحال فقط. ورداً على سؤال حول عزوفهم عن الإعلانات الخارجية في السابق أكد أن الأمر لا علاقة له بالترويج لأفكار جديدة على ثقافية المجتمع وإنما هي سياسة تسويقية.

من جانب آخر رفض مدير التسويق بإحدى دور المجوهرات بجدة أن تكون إعلاناتهم متزامنة مع عيد الأم، مضيفاً أن حملتهم الإعلانية بدأت منذ أسبوع وستستمر لأسبوع قادم. وقال "لم نربط الاحتفال بالأم بيوم واحد لذا فإعلاناتنا ستستمر لأسبوع قادم". وأضاف "ما العيب في أن يجدد التاجر في أساليبه التسويقية ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع الدين والقانون. وما المشكلة الدينية في الاحتفال بالأم".لا يختلف عن يوم المعلّم واليوم الوطني 
من جهتها تؤكد الكاتبة في صحيفة "الجزيرة" رقية الهويني  أن "يوم الأم العالمي يأتي كأحد الأيام التوعوية أسوة باليوم الوطني ويوم الدفاع المدني ويوم المعلم وأيام أخرى يسعى العالم للتذكير بها رغم أهميتها. بينما يسعى التجار وأصحاب المحال التجارية إلى الاستفادة من بعض المناسبات الاجتماعية التي تمس الأسرة أو الوطن بالتحديد لعرض منتجاتهم والتسويق لها".

وحول جانب التحسس من الأمر تؤكد "قد يشعر بعض الناس بحساسية الأمر وأن له مساس بالشريعة الإسلامية باعتبار أنه لا يوجد إلا عيدان للمسلمين وهو أمر صحيح لا شك فيه. ولكن لو تسامحنا مع هذا اليوم ولم نقاومه بعنف أو امتعاض أو شعور بالمؤامرة لكان مروره بسلام كيوم الوطن الذي قاومه الكثير حتى أصبح يوماً جميلاً يتمتع به كل سكان الوطن (مواطنين ومقيمين) بإجازة لذيذة نسترخي بها ونحمد الله على نعمة الأمن وإقامة شريعتنا بسلام، برغم أن حب الوطن لا يختزل بيوم كحب الأم".

وتقلل الهويني من أي مظاهر شاذة أو غير طبيعية قائلة "الواقع أنني لم أشاهد أي مظاهر شاذة أو غير طبيعية أو تعارض الشريعة في يوم الأم الذي يبدي فيه الأبناء مشاعرهم نحو والدتهم بصورة ظاهرية استثنائية ومضاعفة حتى لو كانوا يحملون لها من المشاعر ما تعجز جميع الأيام أن توفيه، فحق الأم كبير وبرها واجب. ونحمد الله أننا مسلمون أمرنا شرعنا بالعناية بها كل يوم". تباين القبول والرفض 
وفي تحقيق نشرته صحيفة "الحياة"، اليوم الأحد 21-3-2010، أكدت أن غالبية الرافضات للاحتفال به هن في العاصمة الرياض. حيث تقول نورة السند "لم أحتفل في حياتي بيوم الأم، لأنه لا يوجد في الإسلام سوى عيدين، وما زاد عليه بدعة"، مشيرة إلى أن "من حق الأم علينا طاعتها ووصلها والإحسان لها، والتواصل معها في الهدايا والعطايا في أي وقت نشاء من دون تحديد يوم معين". أما عهود الدوسري فتستنكر الاحتفال بالقول "لا أحتفل بهذا اليوم، أما بالنسبة لأمي ففي كل مرة تسنح لي فرصة أهديها هدية، ولا أنتظر مثل هذه الأعياد الدخيلة على المجتمع السعودي".

وتساءلت "هل بر الوالدين في هدية تقدم بيوم الأم؟"، لافتة إلى أن من اخترع هذه المناسبة لا تربطه بأمه سوى هدية تقدم في يوم واحد من السنة، وبقية السنة ربما لا يراها.

أما أم عبدالعزيز، وهي امرأة مُسنة تعمل بائعة في إحدى أسواق الرياض، فتستغرب من أولئك المعارضين للاحتفال بيوم كهذا، وتقول في حديثها لـ"الحياة" "ما الضرر الذي سيصيب مجتمعنا عندما تقدم ابنتي لي هدية خاصة في هذا اليوم؟ أشعر بالسعادة عندما يحدث ذلك، وأنتظر ذلك اليوم الذي تقدم ابنتي هديتها لي، لأنها في كل عام تقدم لي شيئاً مختلفاً".

وفي المنطقة الشرقية نظمت لجنة العلاقات العامة في نادي الخبر التطوعي حملة "تاج رأسي" الثالثة المقامة في مجمع الراشد في الخبر. وقالت رئيسة لجنة العلاقات العامة في نادي الخبر التطوعي هيفاء الطويل إن الهدف من الحملة التذكير بفضل الأم والتأكيد على حقها، وتكريمها بهدية رمزية بسيطة ولو أنها لا توفي عظم حقها.

وتابعت "هناك ركن خاص للشباب اسمه ركن توزيع الورد، ليقدموا الورد هدية لأمهاتهم وآبائهم، فضلاً عن ركن التصوير، الذي يتم فيه تصوير الطفل مع خلفية معبرة عن حبه لأمه بالكاميرا الفورية وتعطى للطفل". فيما تعتبر فتيات جدة وبحسب التقرير هن الأكثر احتفاء بالمناسبة. اختلافات سنوية 
وعن التحريم، لا تختلف الأسباب كثيراً عن تلك التي تورد في الاحتفال بعيد الحب أو الطفل أو المرأة أو غيرها، وتأتي الحجة الأولى في الفتاوى هي أن الدين الإسلامي لا يعرف سوى عيدين اثنين هما عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى.. وبالتالي فإن كل الأعياد الأخرى لا يجوز الاحتفال بها. فيما تأتي أسباب أخرى تالية مثل القول إن الأم يجب تكريمها فى كل يوم من العام وليس في يوم محدد.

وغالباً ما تحصل مواجهات عبر الإعلام أو على نطاق ضيق من خلال الخطب في المساجد للتحذير، إلا أنه رغم ذلك يحصل احتفاء في المنازل وعلى نطاق ضيق في الأماكن العامة بمثل هذه المناسبات وينادي مؤيدوها بأنه من الممكن ألا تسمى عيداً ويكتفي بذكر (يوم) قبل المناسبة ويتساءلون "هل سيحل ذلك الإشكالية؟".

من جهتها أشارت صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية أنه مع اقتراب يوم الفالنتاين كل عام تطلق هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في السعودية حملة لمنع مظاهر الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة، حيث تُوجه بمصادرة الهدايا والتحف ومنع ارتداء الفتيات الملابس الحمراء، ومعاقبة كل من يخرق المنع، مشيرة أيضاً إلى أن "المملكة مهد الإسلام تمنع أيضاًًً احتفال الأفراد بأعياد ميلادهم، وتمنع الاحتفال بيوم الأم معتبرة أنها (بدع) لا يقرها الإسلام".

وفي قصة ولادة وتاريخ هذا اليوم (عيد الأم) يقول الصحافي في "أخبار اليوم" علي أمين "لم لا نتفق علي يوم من أيام السنة نطلق عليه"'يوم الأم" ونجعله عيداً قومياً في بلادنا وبلاد الشرق"، مضيفاً "في هذا اليوم يقدم الأبناء لأمهاتهم الهدايا الصغيرة ويرسلون للأمهات خطابات صغيرة بالشكر والتقدير"، وبعد نشر المقال بجريدة "الأخبار" اختار القراء تحديد يوم 21 مارس وهو بداية فصل الربيع ليكون عيداً للأم. 

وكان أن انهالت الخطابات تشجع الفكرة، وأغلبية القراء وافقوا على فكرة تخصيص يوم واحد، وبعدها تقرر أن يكون يوم 21 مارس عيداً للأم ليكون المصريون أول من يحتفل بأول عيد في 21 مارس سنة 1956، فيما لم تجد فكرة "عيد الأسرة" ليكرم فيها الأب ذلك القبول.

----------


## ابو طارق

الإثنين 06 ربيع الثاني 1431هـ - 22 مارس 2010م

تم ترشيحها للقب "الأم المثالثة" في ولاية أوريجون *أمريكيون.. حملة لدعم سعودية تعرضت للضرب على يد زوجها*





الجامعة التي تدرس وتعمل بها الطالبة نقلاً عن الوطن السعودية

نظم أمريكيون حملة عبر الإنترنت لمساعدة طالبة سعودية اعتدى عليها زوجها بالضرب المبرح إثر رفضها الولادة في المملكة ورغبتها في الإنجاب بأمريكا، وذلك وفقاً لتقرير نشرته صحيفة الوطن السعودية الإثنين 22-3-2010.

وتعود تفاصيل قصة الطالبة (م.ب) التي تدرس في مدينة كورفاليس (وسط غرب ولاية أوريجون الأمريكية) إلى 11 كانون الثاني (يناير) 2008، عندما تعرضت لاعتداء من زوجها. وفضلت عدم إبلاغ الشرطة وتصعيد القضية كانت واكتفت بالاتصال بسفارة خادم الحرمين الشريفين في واشنطن كونها إحدى رعاياها. 

لكن موظفة الاستقبال في نزل (موتور إن) الذي كانت تقطنه وزوجها وطفلها (5 أعوام)، هاتفت رقم الطوارئ الأمريكي (911) مباشرة بعد أن شاهدتها وهي مضرجة بالدماء، مما أدى إلى تأزم القضية.

وأوضحت الطالبة أن سبب نشوب الخلاف بينها وبين زوجها كان حول رفضها الولادة في المملكة ورغبتها في الإنجاب في أمريكا لأنها كانت تعاني من ارتفاع ضغط الدم المرافق للحمل مما كان يشكل تهديداً على حياتها وحياة الجنين الذي كان في شهره الخامس.

وبحسب كلامها، فقد حاولت إقناع زوجها بضرورة بقائها في كورفاليس، غير أنه أصر على موقفه قبل أن ينهال عليها ضرباً حتى سقطت على الأرض.

ونشرت صحيفة الجامعة التي تدرس فيها الطالبة خبر تعرضها للاعتداء بعد أسابيع من الحادثة، فتهافت المئات لنجدتها ودعمها في حين غادر زوجها أوريجون عائداً إلى المملكة. من ثم أسس عدد من الطلاب ومواطني كورفاليس صفحة إلكترونية على موقع "فيس بوك" تدعم وتؤازر الطالبة السعودية.

كما حصلت من الجامعة على وظيفتين تساعدها على رعاية طفلها ومنحت شقة سكنية مؤقتة ومصروفاً شهرياً.

وكتب مؤسس مجموعتها الإلكترونية جيرد تايلور "هذه الطالبة بحاجة إلى مساعدتنا للبقاء في كورفاليس لمتابعة دراستها وأحلامها. لا تبخلوا عليها بالمال أو الأفكار".

وتصف الأمريكية، كيلي وانجر، الطالبة بأنها "مقاتلة شجاعة"، فهي على حد تعبيرها تسلقت جبلاً وعراً بقدمين ويدين حافيتين. وتقول: "ألا يكفي هذا لنجمع لها التبرعات ونحشد في سبيلها الكلمات؟". 

أما الكندي ويليام بوردمان، زميلها في الجامعة، فقد رشحها للحصول على "جائزة الأم المثالية" للعام الجاري في أوريجون نظراً إلى رباطة جأشها. ويقول "عندما أتعرض لآلام في أسناني لا أحضر إلى الجامعة. في حين آثرت (م.ب) الاستمرار والتفوق رغم أن لديها آلاماً عميقة وطفلين. إنها جديرة بالتقدير والرعاية".

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته
كيفكم يالغوااالي 
اليوووم انضمت فــــــــــرح الى طاااقم الاعلامي وجاااايبه ليكم موضوووع طااااازا  :toung: هههههه
بجدكنت امس في حفل اقيم لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه وبالاخص الى دوان ..
_الملتقى الاول لليوم العالمي لمتلازمة داون_...
في الخبر في قاعة مستشفى سعد التخصصيي وكنت متواااجده من بداااية الحفل الى نهايته 
وقد حضر الحفل كلا من رجل الاعمااال المعروف نجيب الزامل ونائب الامير محمدبن فهد الامير جلوي 
ورجل الاعمااال المعروف عبدالرزاق التركي .ومحاضرات من اطباء وطبيبات وكانت الصحافه موجوده 
واذاعة mpc
وتكريم لمسابقات وقدالقى شاعر  كويتي من ذوي الاحتياجات شعر عن الام وبصراااحه كان جدا مميز ومشاعر 
كتييييير مؤثره لدرجة البكاء وفيه اطفااال من خارج البلد مثل الفنانه الطفله انفال  وغيرها الكثييير 



انشاء الله راااح تكووون التغطيه في قسم ذوي الاحتياجاات الخاصه ..
اتمنى تعطير صفحتي هناااااك ..
موفقين 
طاقمنا ومراسلينا الاعزاااء اعتتتتتذر منكم ..
تقبلوووتحياااتي ...فـــــــــــرح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم |~
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
قتلني خبر الدمية ههههه ..!
تدري يوم كنت صغيرة مآحب العرايس كنت احب اقصصهم <<إجرآم 
أبو طآرق ..~
*رفض ديني وتباين في الاحتفاء بعيد الأم بالسعودية*
رفضوآ مآ رفضضوا أهم شيي أنه حلآل بمذهبنآـآ 
وكل عآم ومآما بخير .. :toung:

----------


## ابو طارق

> السسسلام عليكم |~
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> قتلني خبر الدمية ههههه ..!
> تدري يوم كنت صغيرة مآحب العرايس كنت احب اقصصهم <<إجرآم 
> أبو طآرق ..~
> *رفض ديني وتباين في الاحتفاء بعيد الأم بالسعودية*
> رفضوآ مآ رفضضوا أهم شيي أنه حلآل بمذهبنآـآ 
> *مودة  الام  هو واجب الآهي  وتخصيص يوم لها  هل هو جريمة* 
> 
> ...



 
*نعم كل عام  وكل امهاتنا وامهاتكم  بالف خير * 

*ورحم الله من سبقنا  الى  رحمة الله* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*روح وريحان* 

*مرورك  اليومي  يسعدني  في  هذه الصفحات* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نبراس،،،

_كل الشكر قليل لهذا المجهود المتواصل 
من شبكة المراسلين 
اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق
_

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلموون مراسلينا الأغلياااء ..*

*ع المجهوود المتميز ..*

*الله يعطييكـم العاافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيكم .. 

ماشاء الله عليكم .. 

شموع ،، ابو طارق ..

ماقصرتوا ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الف شكر للجميع على ه مجهود مبارك*
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

وافد يستعين «بخبرة» صديقته لتصنيع الخمور 
شغله عدل والتعاون زين  :ongue: 

وفي تونس .. بعد وفاة أمه يهدّد والده بالقتل اذا تزوج ثانية
والله حنون هالولد :wacko:  ومثال للبر بالوالدين  :rocket:

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم

مساء الخير

يعطيكم العافية جميعا ً


من زمان أنا أقول المتزوجين يُلاحظ عليهم  نشاط وإن كان الشخص ضعيف
تصدقوا عاد من زمان ودي أتزوج حتى ينشط جسمي اشوي  ...   ههههه

الله يعين


تحياتو للجميع

----------


## ابو طارق

> _كل الشكر قليل لهذا المجهود المتواصل_ 
> _من شبكة المراسلين_ 
> _اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق_



 

*ابني  * 

*نبراس * 

*مرورك  اليومي على صفحتنا  يسعدنا* 

*وجهدنا هو نفس الجهد الذي  تبذله انت في* 

*قسمك  يعطيك الف الف عافية* 

*نشكرك  على المرور المستمر* 

*مع كل  المودة * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> بارك الله فيكم .. 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليكم .. 
> 
> شموع ،، ابو طارق ..
> 
> ماقصرتوا ..
> ...



 
*قائدنا  العظيم* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*نحن نستمد  من عطائكم القوة  والنشاط* 

*ونحن مسرورين  في  عملنا  لانه  جزء من قناعة* 

*ملتزمين بها  اتجاه  هذا الصرح  الكبير * 

*نسئل الله التوفيق  للجميع * 

*مع كل تقديرنا واحترامنا  لكم * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الف شكر للجميع على ه مجهود مبارك*
> *موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*



*ابنتي  العزيزة* 


*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*مرورك  على صفحتنا  يسعدنا* 

*لكي الشكر الدائم  منا* 

*مع كل تقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شموووع ، ابوطارق ،*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه*
*مجهود طيب تشكروا عليه*
*موفقين ياارب*
*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

صباحكم طاعة ورضا ....مساءكم سعادة .. 


الخبر .. فتاة «تقبل وتعانق» شابا بمجمع تجاري  


يانهار مُش فايت ...يادي الفضيحة ..ايه التنييل دا >> تكمل  :toung:  
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان ..يعني مو كفاية فاسقين الا شاهر ظاهر الفسق عندهم..!!! 
الله يجيرنا وإياكم 



هددوا الأطباء والممرضين وسببوا الذعر والفوضى بالمستشفى  
3 مجهولين يقتحمون الطوارئ ويضربون المرضى «بمركزي القطيف» 


لالا هذا إرهاب وجنون رسمي ...!! 
استر يارب...وين قاعدين ..!!  :huh:  



شنق دمية يثير الهلع بين طلاب ابتدائية بالأحساء 


ناس فاضية صحيح..!!
معقول غرضهم ادخال الرعب والذعر عند الأطفال وبس...!! 
حسيت وكأنهم يقولوا للأطفال إن سويتوا حركة كذا ولا كذا بتكونوا الضحية مثل هالدمية ..!  :weird:  


*رفض ديني وتباين في الاحتفاء بعيد الأم بالسعودية* 

بقى شي ماحرموه..!!! طفشوا عيشتنا ترى ..!! 

حرموا على كيف ماتبغوا ..بنعطيكم الأذون الصمخة  :noworry:  .....اقصد العيون العميا  :toung:  








شمووعة ، أبو طارق.. 
شكراً من القلب على كل قطرة عطاء مصدرها قلوبكم ....!!
دامت روضتكم بالعطاء مُثمرة ... 

دعواي أبثها مع النسمات.. 

عساكم ع القوة دوم يارب.. 

فروحة ..تسلمي ع الخبر...موفقة يارب.. 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------

